

Hidden habits of ineffective people - cjwake
http://www.quora.com/Chris-Wake/Hidden-habits-of-ineffective-people
Trying a bit of my own medicine on some of these.
======
jackpirate
I suppose read less HN falls in number 1?

~~~
cjwake
Well played. Probably right.

